# My first IUI



## ttc-8dpiui (Oct 19, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I am very much new and would like to know if anyone is experiencing the same symptoms and got a bfp

We have been ttc for 5 years, unexplained azoospermia (no sperm production)

we had iui with donor sperm and i am currently 9dpiui

I used fertomid  and ovitrelle trigger shot

I had ovarian cramps after iui with spotting, trouble getting through cervix.

I have been experiencing mild cramping from 1dpiui to 8dpiui
weird dreams
very gassy 7dpiui and 8dpiui
cm 7dpiui, 8dpiui,9dpiui
large breasts
bloated

today 9dpiui i am experiencing cramps similar to af

Your feedback will be much appreciated. The 2ww is driving me insane!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

hello

why don't you join us on the iui thread. more people to chat to there 😊

2WW is a nightmare but the girls on iui are around often to cheer you up and get you through those days. 

Good luck with his cycle x


----------



## nudibranch (May 16, 2015)

Yes I have had those symptoms and got a BFP (twice) but I did also find the meds gave the same effects for the BFN cycles. Best to do a test really! Good luck.


----------

